# Finally Joined !!



## QuattroBoyWonder (Apr 8, 2007)

Well , I've been a member on the Forum for a while, but finally got mt first TT Coupe on Sunday (Cheers to Scotty225!).

Happy Christmas to all members and look forward to some comms. in the New Year!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

congrats
a very nice example there too


----------

